# cool video



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

YouTube - Elixir of the Toxic Frog


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool indeed, love all the different amphibiams.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Just watched it, awesome find! It was very interesting.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Awesome.

I cannot wait to get some Phyllomedusa bicolors from Mike Novy this summer.


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

I could watch and listen to that girl all day...

The animals and jungle shots were cool too!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

ClintonJ said:


> I could watch and listen to that girl all day...
> 
> The animals and jungle shots were cool too!


Me to, I am thinking of changing my name to Reginaldo...


----------

